# Saddle: Carbon, Hollow Ti, or Steel rails... which for a Clyde?



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a new saddle, and trying to narrow it down some. I've never owned a Carbon saddle but I think my WTB Pure V Team is Hollow Ti. I would like to know if the Carbon rails are just as strong or stronger (safe for a clyde at 295 lbs) as the Hollow Ti or Steel? I mainly ride long distance XC/Rail Trails since those are near me, and ride a Trek 6500 hard tail. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cautery (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a Selle Italia Flight TransAm Titanium... Just got brave enough to take the Sorbothane Gel cover off my last two rides... Most comfortable two rides I have ever had... Pads, bad.... Properly fitted saddle, good!

MOST important is that you make sure the saddle width is correct such that your "sit points" hit the proper portion of the saddle thus the "important parts" remain suspended during the ride...

Putting a pad over the saddle only increases the pressure on the important parts....


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for your input. I understand the proper width, pading, and rail placement in the seat post clamp. I'm interested in the strength and durability of the different types of rails that other clydes may have used or could recommend one over the other. I would like to think that the Carbon is the strongest and lightest of the three but would like some other opinions on it. 

Selle Italia does make some nice saddles but are heavy, I've just returned a Selle SMP Pro after some testing. Considering the Avant in Carbon now.


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

I ride Specialized Toupe saddles on my road bikes, and Phenom SL on my MTb. Excellent saddles that have held up very well. I am 275lbs.


----------



## aquaboy (Jan 9, 2010)

I use WTB pure V as well, riding xc some light trails im 329lbs.


----------



## High Desert Norwegian (Nov 11, 2010)

I am 250 RTR and have used ti rails for many years. But I just switched to a carbon rail Terry saddle this year. Terry makes very nice womens saddles but also great mens saddles to. I switched from a very narrow Selle San Marco Flite to a Terry Buzz Off about 5-7 years ago and have never looked back. I am not worried about the carbon rails on my new Terry "Fly" carbon saddle. Longish narrow nose, not to big in the back but wide enough for us big guys. Tender part cut out, no seams, easy to slide off the back when the goin gets knarly. No problems on long rides. Love it. Check it out!


----------



## asetliff (Jun 7, 2011)

I've bent 3 wtb pure v's on my ht. I'm 200lbs.


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a WTB Pure V race with CroMo rails that I ride on, no issues yet 6'4'' 350ish# currently. I have bent the stock steel rails on the seat that came with the bike (generic velo seat) but the seat had slid too far back and I sat at the wrong time and tweaked it a bit, the sliding back played a part because I had ridden that seat for 2 years issue free.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Not a clyde, but when I was looking at saddles I talked to Selle Italia about their different rails, and was told that their carbon rails are the strongest rails they make and have been tested up to 500lbs. Now, I don't know if they meant 500lbs of force hitting the saddle, or that it's rated for a 500lbs person riding it , but either way, they claim them to be the strongest rails they make.


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

MhzMonster said:


> I've just returned a Selle SMP Pro after some testing. Considering the Avant in Carbon now.


How was it?


----------



## Ian45 (Jul 30, 2011)

I just snapped a Specialized Toupe carbon railed saddle on both sides right behind where the clamp is. It was torqued to the right specs and all that and I am under the weight limit for the saddle. I do not trust carbon very much. I returned it and got the titanium railed one. So far so good. I am 210 pounds or so and just came down a bit too hard on the carbon I guess.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Ian45 said:


> I just snapped a Specialized Toupe carbon railed saddle on both sides right behind where the clamp is. It was torqued to the right specs and all that and I am under the weight limit for the saddle. I do not trust carbon very much. I returned it and got the titanium railed one. So far so good. I am 210 pounds or so and just came down a bit too hard on the carbon I guess.


Makes sense to me... I wouldn't trust carbon for seat post rails. It will have too much stress concentrated in one point. Additionally the weight savings is minimal.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

MhzMonster said:


> I would like to know if the Carbon rails are just as strong or stronger (safe for a clyde at 295 lbs) as the Hollow Ti or Steel? I mainly ride long distance XC/Rail Trails since those are near me, and ride a Trek 6500 hard tail. Thanks for your help.





MhzMonster said:


> Selle Italia does make some nice saddles but are heavy, I've just returned a Selle SMP Pro after some testing. Considering the Avant in Carbon now.


Boss, you weigh 295lbs and are worrying about saving a few ounces on one of the most important parts of bike that will keep you pedaling for endless miles???
I would buy the saddle that made my butt happy.
I have a Selle SMP Trx that I bent the rails on last weekend, but I bent them back into place and moved the saddle back into the correct adjustment area..........my mistake.

Also if you have another bike I would try out the SMP on another bike before you dismiss it. I had my SMP on another bike and it hurt my ass after 10 miles. Switched it over to my other bike and it was like a night and day difference.


----------

